# Need help deciding which Fluval canister filter to buy



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to change to canister filters on my 20g which is currently HOB and the ugly eyesore of a Nano filter with the Ebi thought I love the spray bar.
I'm keeping shrimp currently in the ebi and plan to redo the 20g new aquascape ect for shrimp. I like the look of the G series and the convience of easy media change I'm not worried about cost as this is an investment for the future. Would it be worth it getting two G6 or would it be way to much for an ? Am I better off getting something such as the 206 for the 8?

Any input appreciated


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The G6 is a great looking high tech canister filter. If you don't mind paying that high of a premium. Keep in mind the amount of bio-media that it can hold as well as potential replacement media. The G6 is rated for a 80 gallon to 160 gallon. If you're using it for a 20 gallon. The flow output may be a tad bit too much for the shrimps. Since it is a 20 gallon tank that you may have; may have a bit of a vortex whirlpool effect. Is it overkill? Perhaps.

if you like the look and feel it's reliability, I'd go for it; however, there are better alternatives Eheim classics that may be just as or better efficient for a much lower cost.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...-external-canister-filter-should-i-buy-33526/


----------

